# MSN Messenger ID einbinden



## dPo2000 (22. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

weiß jemand auf die Schnelle wie ich die ID meines eigenen Messengeraccounts in einen Link einfügen kann so das ein Besucher nur noch auf den Link klicken muss um mich zu adden?

Danke für eure Zeit...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. Mai 2003)

Hi,


```
<form name="form" action="javascript:openwindow()">
        <div align="right">
          <input type="text" name="address" value="SCREENNAME@hotmail.com" size="25"><br>
          <br>
          <input type="submit" name="Submit" value="Kontaktieren">
          <input type="reset" name="Reset" value="Löschen">
        </div>
      </form>
      <p>
      <object id="objMessengerApp" height="0" codetype="application/x-oleobject" width="0" classid="clsid:FB7199AB-79BF-11d2-8D94-0000F875C541">
      </object>
      <script language="JavaScript">
function openwindow()
{
   objMessengerApp.LaunchIMUI(document.form.address.value);
}
      </script>
```
ist nicht von mir, habs auch nicht getestet - habs blos gefunden  -> http://www.denudation.de/tools/messenger_howto.htm

ciao


----------



## dPo2000 (22. Mai 2003)

danke erstmal für deine Antwort!

Leider ist das Script nur für die Version 4.7... man ich finde echt nix Gutes zu dem Thema :/

Falls sich was Neues ergibt, melde ich mich hier...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dPo2000 _
> *Leider ist das Script nur für die Version 4.7... man ich finde echt nix Gutes zu dem Thema :/*



Welche Version ist aktuell? Hab nur Trillian hier... Schon mal die MSDN Libary durchforsted? -> http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp

//edit: Kennst du eine Seite bei der diese Funktion vorhanden ist?


----------



## dPo2000 (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crono _
> *Welche Version ist aktuell? Hab nur Trillian hier... Schon mal die MSDN Libary durchforsted? -> http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp
> 
> //edit: Kennst du eine Seite bei der diese Funktion vorhanden ist? *



die Library durchforste ich morgen -dachte nur das wäre ein Standardproblem ;]

Ich kenne leider keine Site - sonst wär ich schon ein Stück weiter ;D


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. Mai 2003)

Hehe... leider kein Standardproblem - habs eigenlich noch nie gebraucht... mit ICQ wäre es einfacher. Wenn du was gefunden hast, poste es bitte


----------

